# LAN Connected but does not work



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a MSI K8T NEO2 motherboard desktop with a Athlon cpu. I have communicated with a MSI tech rep who says I don't have a hardware problem but a software problem.
All four computers are connected to my router which is connected to a modem furnished by Comcast.

Three of the computers have the following address type: Assigned by DHCP but the MSI computer has an address type of Automatic Private Address. Should the MSI computer have an address type -- Assigned by DHCP? If so, how can this be changerd.

There is something wrong with the IP address per microsoft diag program. The cable is O.K., I tested it with my notebook and it connects to the internet with no problems. 

System says that my adapter (onboard) is working fine. The network icon in the lower right hand corner of the screen says that the computer is connected. But no internet access. All computers have the same network group. Per the suggestion of the MSI tech rep, I installed a PCI network adapter but it does not provide access to the internet.

What is the problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Yea


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

I took these actions and rebooted. I get the message: This connection has limited or no connectivity.
You might not be able to access the Internet because the network did not assign a network address to the computer.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

Are you using Vista or XP?

Do you have your network card set to "Obtain an IP adress automatically"?


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

I am using XP. Yes, IP addresses are obained automatically.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

what modem or router are you using?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Could be a 3rd party firewall (internet security), the cable, bad LAN port on the router, or bad NIC.

You have other computers connected, so use a known good LAN port and cable to eliminate those.

It sounds like you are on your second NIC, so that points more strongly towards software--firewall.

Make sure the following services are running (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services). The Startup Type on my machine is 'Automatic'.

DHCP Client
DNS Client


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

I am using a Belkin Wireless G Router and Comcast Modem.


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

The cable and LAN port are O.K. I tested them with my notebook. I am using the same brand of firewall on the three computers that are working. At first, on the new computer I did not have a firewall. Now I am using the free one from Comcast (McAfee). It should be noted that the IP addresses for the three good computers use 198.168.2.x and subnet mask 255.255.255.0. The new computer uses 169.254.117.xxx and subnet mask of 255.255.0.0.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

I had to log in on my new compuer. I hope this gets to the right place.

1. Realteh RT8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC

2. Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : charles-fb5cfc9

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 9:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-DB-4D-1E-82

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.117.227

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the data from my desktop for comparison.

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : charles-8075950

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-B1-DD-E5

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 11, 2008 7:46:45 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 10:14:07 PM


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the info on my notebook, I assume the my wife's computer has the same type of data.
Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : charles-f4a8a42

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-4A-7E-8F

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.4

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 11, 2008 7:47:51 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 10:14:07 PM


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

To be complete, here is the data on my wife's computer.

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : charles-dcedeae

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Networking Velocity-Family Giga-bit Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-2C-0A-50-08

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 09, 2008 6:30:35 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 10:14:07 PM


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

That auto IP address of 169.254.117.227 looks very odd. Notice how the other three systems have IP addresses of 192.168.2.2, 192.168.1.3 and 192.168.2.4? Your new pc should be pulling an ip of 192.168.2.5 and it's not for some reason. Also, the subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0.

Did you log in to the router to see if maybe you have a static address assigned to a port? Maybe try resetting the router to factory defaults. Power everything off, unplug the modem and router, then plug in the modem, wait, plug in the router, wait, then power up the pc. See if that works.


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

How do you log into the router? The powerdown of the modem, router and all the computers did not help. They all have the same IP addresses as before.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

To log into a Belkin router try type into your browser 

192.168.2.1


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In post #12 does "1. Realteh RT8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC" mean that Device Manager is showing a problem? If so, you need to get that fixed before worrying about the router or other possible causes.

The failure to get an IP configuration assigned could be because the router's Dhcp server has already assigned all the addresses in its range, but more likely it is a problem with your NIC, the cable, or the router's LAN port.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the *Realtek RT8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC* does NOT have any errors indicated, and you've tried the same cable and port on the router to connect, do this.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

I plan to get Return Authorization # next week so I can return the motherboard. I have order another, different brand, that uses a Socket 939.


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

I tried the TCP/IP stack repair options but they did not work. I have a Return Authorization # and will ship the motherboard back to the vender on Monday.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

ArmyRet, I assume that you've eliminated the other possibilities I mentioned in post #19?


----------



## pvc (May 20, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## ArmyRet (Jan 11, 2008)

I installed a new motherboard which had the same problems. I fixed the problem by manualy in Internet Protocal Properties adding the IP address and DNS server address. I used my current desktop to obtain the right addresses. Now I am connected to the internet. Case closed.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks for the Feedback.

You can mark the tread solved by going to "Thread Tools" and checking the "solved" button.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Something must be amiss with the DHCP server (probably the router) if that works.


----------

